# Mayweather vs MacGregor



## RI 360 (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm rooting for the American wife beater.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 26, 2017)

The real niggers are the people pay 100 for this shit.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 26, 2017)

MacGregor just needs to be able to land a left hook.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> I'm rooting for the American wife beater.



MacGregor looks like a fall guy to me.  I don't know what the hype about this bullshit is.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 26, 2017)

It's in Vegas and Floyd is the hometown fav, if the mick can't knock him out he's gonna win via decision.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> It's in Vegas and Floyd is the hometown fav, if the mick can't knock him out he's gonna win via decision.



I'm gonna call it the other way around.  Mayweather by KO.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 26, 2017)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> https://www.unilad.co.uk/sport/cono...ht-but-everyone-is-talking-about-his-package/
> 
> Bah ha!


Yeah, he was so close to being over the weight limit he almost has to take the roll of quarters out of his underwear.


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 26, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> MacGregor looks like a fall guy to me.  I don't know what the hype about this bullshit is.



MMA fans are not terribly bright, basically.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 26, 2017)

I just realized I misspelled the potato niggers name but I'm not correcting it bc he's shit.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> I just realized I misspelled the potato niggers name but I'm not correcting it bc he's shit.


Fite me irl


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Fite me irl


Meet me in my cage and bring two steel chairs.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Meet me in my cage and bring two steel chairs.


And pudding?


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 26, 2017)

Las Vegas has Irish Flags everywhere.

Even the city hosting the fight knows who will win.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 26, 2017)

Although I'd love to see McGregor win because I fucking hate Mayweather, this is the real world. I put 500 on Mayweather.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sleep said:


> And pudding?



hmm... Jello.



hotcheetospuffs said:


> Anyone have a link to a good live stream?


Check over here you cheap nigger
https://amp.reddit.com/r/BoxingStreams


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 26, 2017)

"McGregor is not a boxer"


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> hmm... Jello.
> 
> Check over here you cheap nigger



No worky, but I found one. Here ya go fellow cheap n-words. http://live.shwidget.com/static/freeplayer/4923921659377560.html


----------



## Koalemos (Aug 26, 2017)

For anyone asking where to get a good stream, first, download Soda Player:
https://www.sodaplayer.com/

Click "Open a URL, a magnet link or and AceStream Link", and paste this link:
99e4657478e7b768ace5281ece419f9899e663e2 (SHOWTIME PPV in HD, courtesy of inf0x0 on Reddit.)


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 26, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Although I'd love to see McGregor win because I fucking hate Mayweather, this is the real world. I put 500 on Mayweather.



Same. I almost never bet big like this, but the money line is insane. Some places have the line at -350 for Mayweather, lol.


----------



## bird (Aug 26, 2017)

Koalemos said:


> For anyone asking where to get a good stream, first, download Soda Player:
> https://www.sodaplayer.com/
> 
> Click "Open a URL, a magnet link or and AceStream Link", and paste this link:
> 99e4657478e7b768ace5281ece419f9899e663e2 (SHOWTIME PPV in HD, courtesy of inf0x0 on Reddit.)



bless you, please no police raid


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 26, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> hmm... Jello.


Fine, but it has to be kosher


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 26, 2017)

Potato retard is chewing his gum like a cow in his interview and now officially deserves a slow and painful death.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Aug 26, 2017)

A bunch of websites have pooled the money bet on these two.

If McGregor actually pulls this shit out, these betting sites are in serious trouble.

I want him to win just to see all the salt.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 26, 2017)

Even though it's boxing, I'm still hoping to see some poo on the mat.


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 27, 2017)

Potato tard has done enough hammering in three sounds to build a barn.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like the Mick is running out of potato power


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 27, 2017)

lmao I should have made the vote public so I could go to all your profiles and gloat.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 27, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> lmao I should have made the vote public so I could go to all your profiles and gloat.


Why when you could just stop creeping around my garbage cans and come inside to gloat over coffee?


----------



## Sparklepants (Aug 27, 2017)

Honestly the fight went longer than I anticipated but I'm not surprised at the outcome


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 27, 2017)

No, seriously, @entropyseekswork gtfo of my garbage cans


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 27, 2017)

Sleep said:


> No, seriously, @entropyseekswork gtfo of my garbage cans


STOP CRAMPING MY STYLE


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 27, 2017)

Potato guy held out for longer than anyone expected, much respect.


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Aug 27, 2017)

You all got played, sheeple. *W A K E  U P .*


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 27, 2017)

Since Mayweather is always so defensive why didn't any of his opponents try not throwing any punches at all?


----------



## Coconut Gun (Aug 27, 2017)

big baby jesus said:


> Since Mayweather is always so defensive why didn't any of his opponents try not throwing any punches at all?


Since Conor is Irish why didn't any of his opponents try being a potato famine?


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Transvaalan (Aug 30, 2017)

I kinda like how a MMA guy can, as a joke, hang with the "best" of that general weight class and do better than his other opponents.


And yet, Floyd Mayweather Jr could step into the cage against the women, and with a twenty pound handicap, yes Floyd weighing twenty pounds more, would be made to look like a fucking joke in about half a minute.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 30, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> kinda like how a MMA guy can, as a joke, hang with the "best" of that general weight class and do better than his other opponents.



Boxing is one dimensional.

Randy Couture vs, James Toney.

Yes, James Toney was fat and out of shape, but Randy was pretty old also.

And I remember when Sean Sherk called out Floyd Jr.

With MMA rules, Floyd would be toast.


----------



## Transvaalan (Aug 30, 2017)

nad7155 said:


> Boxing is one dimensional.
> 
> Randy Couture vs, James Toney.
> 
> ...


Randy was never famous while young. Ever. But the special point about Floyd Jr is that he wouldn't be taken seriously. At all.

Randy Couture knew better than to fuck around with James Toney on his feet, and made damn sure to take it to the ground asap, because he didn't want to risk James Toney getting a theoretical Golden BB and knocking him out. Randy Couture respected that kind of power and avoided it.

Wouldn't have to do that with Mayweather in the cage. And only with Michael Bisping-in-Britbongistan judges would Floyd win on points. He'd his ass ran the hell over. By women. 20 pounds smaller than him. Couldn't say for Manny or Oscar.


----------



## nad7155 (Aug 30, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> Randy Couture knew better than to fuck around with James Toney on his feet,



That was my point.

MMA > boxing.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 31, 2017)

Shame McGregor lost.
I bet that if Mayweather was challenged to an MMA rematch he'd lose TBH


----------

